# Παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες;



## nickel (Nov 22, 2011)

Το νήμα αυτό φτιάχτηκε από απαυδημό [Γεωργακάς, Σαραντάκος] με το ζήτημα «θα υπογράψει ή δεν θα υπογράψει ο Σαμαράς;», όπου σήμερα αντέδρασα με την έκφραση «Μα πότε θα σταματήσουν να παίζουν τις κουμπάρες;».

Σκέφτηκα λοιπόν να στήσω μερικά λήμματα για τις κουμπαριές:

*κουμπάρος* (ο) (often transcribed as _koumbaros_) 1. best man, (male) wedding sponsor | witness at a (non-Christian) wedding. 2. godfather of one’s child, the (male) sponsor at a baby’s baptism (cf. νονός). 3. the father of a godchild or the groom to whom one acts as a sponsor. 4. the husband of a _koumbara_. 5. (coll., as a form of address) mate, chum (UK), buddy (US). [ < It. _compare_, co-parent, cf. σύντεκνος]
NOTE that the plural _κουμπάροι_ is used for several combinations of “spiritual relatives”: our best man and his wife, our maid of honour and her husband, our son’s godfather and his wife, our daughter’s godmother and her husband, our wedding sponsors, the couple who married us or the couple we married, our son’s godparents, our godson’s or goddaughter’s parents. _Koumbari_ will often be used instead, obfuscating the actual relationship.
*παντρεύομαι / παίρνω (κάποιον / κάποια) με παπά και με κουμπάρο* take someone to the altar, marry someone in church, marry someone with all due formality

*κουμπάρα* (η) (often transcribed as _koumbara_) 1. maid of honour, “best woman”, (female) wedding sponsor. 2. godmother of one’s child, the (female) sponsor at a baby’s baptism. 3. the mother of a godchild or the bride to whom one acts as a sponsor. 4. the wife of a _koumbaros_.
*παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες *play silly buggers, be foolish, act stupid

*κουμπαριά* (η) spiritual kinship, bond contracted through marriage or baptismal sponsorship.

*κουμπαριάζω* become related to parents by baptizing their child or to a couple getting married by being a sponsor (best man or best woman) at their wedding 


Σε αγγλικά βιβλία και ιστοσελίδες θα βρείτε του κόσμου τις πληροφορίες για _koumbaros_ κ.τ.ό. Διάλεξα δύο αποσπάσματα:

In Greece, a special bond exists between families that are not related. This relationship is based on the tradition of choosing a _koumbaros_ or a _koumbara_, a family friend who acts as the best man or the maid of honor at a wedding. Often, they will also be asked to be the godparent of the couple’s first child. As such, the _koumbaros_ or the _koumbara_ becomes a spiritual member of the family. Although it is an artificially created kinship, religious law prohibits marriage between the children and godchildren of a _koumbaros_, because the relationship between the family and the koumbaros is considered as close as that of blood relations.
_Greece_ των Jill DuBois, Xenia Skoura, Olga Gatsaniti
http://books.google.com/books?id=DVzthRVC_SMC&pg=PA64​.
Outside of blood relatives and in-laws, there is another important family member who assumes great responsibility for the welfare of the immediate family—the _koumbaros_, or godfather. Usually, he serves as best man at the wedding of the couple, although he may become koumbaros by standing as godfather to the child after it is born. In either case he is godbrother to the father of the child. The koumbaros becomes a member of the family in an artificially created relationship called spiritual kinship. By entering into this relationship, he is deemed to have entered into the mutual and indissoluble obligations imposed by true blood kinship. Thus he is entitled to the loyalty of his brothers in God, and they are equally entitled to his protection and support. As in a relationship by blood, law restricts marriage between godchildren of the same individual and between the family of the godchild and of the godparent. The relationship is not just between the godparent and the child, but between the two families. Thus, the koumbaros can often act as a mediator when difficulties arise within the family.
_Exploring the Greek mosaic: a guide to intercultural communication in Greece _του Benjamin J. Broome
http://books.google.com/books?id=GE4fmCCNq3wC&pg=PA48​


----------



## sarant (Nov 22, 2011)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι "κουμπάροι" αποκαλούνται οι Κύπριοι (και, σπανιότερα, Κουμπαρία η Κύπρος) από τους καλαμαράδες και ιδίως από τους φαντάρους της ΕΛΔΥΚ. 

Κουμπάρο έλεγαν τον συγγραφέα Θέμο Κορνάρο (Σπιναλόγκα κτλ.) επειδή τους προσφωνούσε όλους έτσι.

Ο κουμπάρος την κουμπάρα, δυο φορές την εβδομάδα... Φράση που η ανατροφή μου μ' εμποδίζει να αναλύσω.

Φάε κουμπάρε ελιές Καλό και το χαβιάρι. Καλό μα ακριβό. Ακριβό αλλά τ' αξίζει. (Διάλογος ευτράπελος)

Ο κουμπάρος ήτο άγαμος και τεσσαρακοντούτης, παχύς, ευμορφάνθρωπος, με παχύ ζουνάρι. 'Ητο μέγας και πολύς, κομματάρχης ενός των πολιτευτών της Αττικής, είχε κερδίσει χρήματα από κάτι ενοικιάσεις. 'Ητο άνθρωπος μ' επιρροήν.
Παπαδιαμάντης, Πατέρα στο σπίτι


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 23, 2011)

sarant said:


> Ο κουμπάρος ήτο άγαμος και τεσσαρακοντούτης, παχύς, ευμορφάνθρωπος, με παχύ ζουνάρι.


Το παχύ ζουνάρι παραπέμπει, άραγε, στο παχύ κεμέρι;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 23, 2011)

sarant said:


> Φάε, κουμπάρε, ελιές. Καλό και το χαβιάρι. Καλό μα ακριβό. Ακριβό αλλά τ' αξίζει. (Διάλογος ευτράπελος)


Έχει και συνέχεια ο διάλογος:
-Μούτρα που έχεις, κουμπάρε!
-Πού να δεις και του αδερφού μου.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 23, 2011)

Από τις Εκφράσεις της μεταπολιτευτικής εποχής:


nickel said:


> Το λεξικό της μεταπολίτευσης
> 
> Του ΧΡΗΣΤΟΥ ΖΕΡΒΑ
> Ελευθεροτυπία, 3/10/2009
> ...


Ευρήματα, φυσικά, πολλά: http://www.google.com/search?q=πολιτική+των+κουμπάρων&sourceid=ie7&rls=com.microsoft:en-US:IE-SearchBox&ie=&oe=.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 23, 2011)

Να μην ξεχνάμε και τις κουμπαριές με σκοπό την εξασφάλιση ψήφου. Όπως και τις κουμπαριές του Μητσοτάκη.


Τι κάνουμε όταν παίζουμε τις κουμπάρες δηλαδή; Το έχω απορία... :huh:

Επίσης, διορθώστε με αν κάνω λάθος, ο κουμπάρος (νονός) ήταν τόσο σημαντικός κάποτε που πρώτον εκείνος αποφάσιζε για το όνομα του παιδιού της οικογένειας και δεύτερον μεριμνούσε και για την ανατροφή του.


----------



## sarant (Nov 23, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το παχύ ζουνάρι παραπέμπει, άραγε, στο παχύ κεμέρι;


 Και γενικά στη μεγάλη υπόληψη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 23, 2011)

Καλημέρα. Καλά λες, Άζι. Ο πνευματικός πατέρας αποφάσιζε για το όνομα και τη χριστιανική ανατροφή του παιδιού.

Για τις πολιτικές κουμπαριές περιμένω ακόμα μια θεία επιφοίτηση για σύντομη απόδοση.

Η τεράστια παράλειψή μου ήταν βέβαια το κλασικό «ο κουμπάρος την κουμπάρα», το οποίο μάλλον αναφέρεται σε best man και bride (γιατί άλλωστε να τον λένε best man; :inno: ).


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 23, 2011)

Ξέρω περίπτωση που ο νονός έβγαλε το παιδί Αδόλφο! Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Ξέρω περίπτωση που ο νονός έβγαλε το παιδί Αδόλφο! Τα συμπεράσματα δικά σας...


Από βάφτιση, κηδεία. Του νονού. :curse:



sarant said:


> [...]
> Ο κουμπάρος την κουμπάρα, δυο φορές την εβδομάδα... Φράση που η ανατροφή μου μ' εμποδίζει να αναλύσω.
> 
> Φάε κουμπάρε ελιές Καλό και το χαβιάρι. Καλό μα ακριβό. Ακριβό αλλά τ' αξίζει. (Διάλογος ευτράπελος)
> ...



Κι ο κουνιάδος την κουνιάδα, τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα. Δεν λέγεται (άρα δεν γίνεται; ), αλλά ριμάρει καλύτερα.

Τον διάλογο που λες τον πρωτοάκουσα σαν ολόκληρο ανέκδοτο. Στην κρητική βερσιόν:

Πάει ο σύντεκνος στο σπίτι του συντέκνου. Εκείνος βγάζει να τονε τρατάρει ρακή, παξιμάδι, ελιές κι ένα κεφάλι τυρί του βοσκού, πρόβειο - που καλογινωμένο είναι πεντανόστιμο, αλλά σκληρό σαν την κουτσούρα - μα, πονηρός, δε βγάζει στο τραπέζι μαχαίρι να κόψουνε το τυρί. Ο μουσαφίρης κοιτάει από δω, κοιτάει από κει, πουθενά μαχαίρι και τι να κάνει; δε ζητά μαχαίρι γιατί δεν είναι πρέπον, μα το ρίχνει στις ελιές και το παξιμάδι. Ο ψευτοκουβαρντάς νοικοκύρης τονε μπαίζει κι αποπάνω:
- Φάε, σύντεκνε, τυρί.
- Καλές είναι κι οι ελιές.
Την επαύριο κάτι τυχαίνει και πάει πάλι ο σύντεκνος στο σπίτι του "κουβαρντά", αυτή τη φορά όμως βαστά το τσαπράζι του (σουγιά πριονωτό για όλες τις δουλειές, που οι ξωμάχοι είχανε πάντα στην τσέπη). Ο σύντεκνος τού βγάζει πάλι τα ίδια, ρακή, παξιμάδι, ελιές, το ίδιο κεφάλι τυρί και πουθενά μαχαίρι. Περιλαβαίνει όμως ο ξύπνιος το τυρί με το τσαπράζι και δώσ' του, δώσ' του, το μέσιασε. Ο τσιγκούνης ντεμεκουβαρντάς, αλαφιασμένος του λέει:
- Μα φάε, σύντεκνε, κι ελιές.
- Καλό 'ναι και το τυρί.

Και φυσικά, ο *σύντεκνος* [síndeknos] O20 θηλ. *συντέκνισσα* [sindéknisa] O27 : (λαϊκότρ.) κουμπάρος. [ελνστ. _σύντεκνος_ `θετός αδελφός΄ (η σημερ. σημ. μσν.)· _σύντεκν(ος) -ισσα_]


----------

